# Good campsites for Windsurfing



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone have any great camp sites for windsurfing? Beach, lake or reservoir.
I have trawled through and can find quite a lot of mentions of windsurfing but not much on suitable camp sites.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

I notice you are in Essex, but if you are happy to drive upto Rhosneigr on Anglesey try

Bodfan Farm

My favourite site. It has all the basics of loos, showers, washing machines etc. If you don't want hook up just turn up they have loads of space. Its a 5 minute walk into the village and a couple more to the beach. The village has pubs, shops and a chippy. Amazing beaches.

Rhosneigr is a very well known location for surf windsurfing and kite surfing. Try the website of the surf shop

Funsport

There is also a lake called Maelog Lake next to the village that people use for windsurfing.

Or there is a campsite over at Four Mile Bridge next to the inland sea between the main island of Anglesey and the Holy Island near Treaddur Bay/Valley.

I think its this one Pen Y Bont

You camp in a field with direct access to the inland sea which is only thigh deep. Great for windsurfing. There are the occassional rocks though.

Fairly basic site with toilets but no showers. Have visited but not stayed, seemed very nice. Non campers can pay to park in the field and launch in the bay.

You might spot William and Kate in the White Eagle at Rhoscolyn.

My brother in law and nephew love the wind surfing in both locations. They come over from York every year.

There are lots of other campsites in the area. You get fairly consistent wind and surf as well.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not a campsite but Hayling Island has an overnighting 'aire' limited to 72 hours. There are toilet and shower facilities, even cassette emptying .
The beach there is very popular with wind and kite surfers.

An excellent pub right on the beach which does good meals.

Loads of parking so always room for motorhomes.


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hayling Island is also the birthplace of windsurfing.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

grasscutter said:


> Hayling Island is also the birthplace of windsurfing.


Something new I learnt today


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I learnt at Allerthorpe Lakeland park nr York. Campsite with watersports, mainly kayaking and windsurfing.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11349

Ben


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

blongs said:


> I learnt at Allerthorpe Lakeland park nr York. Campsite with watersports, mainly kayaking and windsurfing.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11349
> 
> Ben


just checked the prices on this site,came over a bit faint/they even charge you £10 to launch your own craft,does that mea :roll: n a kayak/surely not


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*site aire*



Spacerunner said:


> Not a campsite but Hayling Island has an overnighting 'aire' limited to 72 hours. There are toilet and shower facilities, even cassette emptying .
> The beach there is very popular with wind and kite surfers.
> 
> An excellent pub right on the beach which does good meals.
> ...


is it in the database? I could not find it

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The history of windsurfing began in 1948 on the Susquehanna River, Pennsylvania, USA when Newman Darby invented the sailboard which incidentally, he did not patent.[ In 1964, Darby began selling his sailboards.
http://inventors.about.com/od/wstartinventions/a/windsurfing.htm

A few miles from Hayling island :wink: 
There are also claims of Polynesians using sailboards in the 1800`s
Dave p


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why limit yourself to campsites Ken ?

There are lots of good wildcamping spots close to the coast.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

mollmagee said:


> blongs said:
> 
> 
> > I learnt at Allerthorpe Lakeland park nr York. Campsite with watersports, mainly kayaking and windsurfing.
> ...


Yes, the charge is/was £10 a day to launch. I think my friend who tooks his own stuff got away with £10 for the weekend whereas I was hiring off them and having tuition.


----------

